# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  em quanto fica o aquario

## ricardo f

boas  eu ainda nao tenho aquario mas gostava de ter so que tenho andado a ver e os precos nos saites sao carisimos  eu  queria perguntarvos  mais ou menos em quanto ficaria o eqipamento todo para um aquario de 100x50x50 sff

obrigado.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

depende muito do que tu queres fazer, se queres uma aquario com peixes o com peixes e corais.Depois o valor depende muito da marca dos equipamentos.

----------


## ricardo f

epa por enquanto tava so de ter 1  so de peixes e rocha viva para depois no futuro  ir aos corais pois sei que os corais precissam de condicoes especiais ,

a marca uma barata mas com alguma qualidade nao quero coisas da loja dos chineses se e que tas a preceber

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

podes sempre ir a zona de particulares a qui do forum esta la matrial bom para venda

----------


## ricardo f

pois mas e dificil agarar alguma coisa  mas ssera que podias dar uma estimativa do preco do material completo  e os precos em conta

aquario nao preciso

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se já tens o aquário e só queres o material para um aquário só de peixes deixo aqui o material:

2 Tunze turbelle nanostream 6045-160 euros
Escumador Deltec MCE 300 (mais fraco)-cerca de 170 euros, o MCE 600 era exelente mas o preço é mais alto
Filtro EHEIM Classic 2211 ligado a um Esterilizador UV Vecton2 200-125 euros
Calha Solstar 4T5 Produto 215 euros
Aquecedor Jager 150w

Ao todo cerca de 690 euros.

----------


## ricardo f

eu ainda nao tenho o aquario mas eu conheco um amigo que me faz por 50 euros


sendo assim acho que vou comprar 1 nano

obrigado :SbOk3:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

quanto maior mais caro fica.

----------


## ricardo f

pois :Icon Cry:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

É preferível fazeres um aquário mais pequeno para ganhares experiência e que pelo menos tenhas os equipamentos necessários desde o início do que te meteres em algo maior e depois não conseguires comprar todos os equipamentos no início do projecto.

----------


## ricardo f

e que isto dos peixes e para bolsos recheados :Cool:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim é um pedaço dispendioso :SbSourire: , então se fosse aquário com corais ainda mais dispendioso fica, menos dispendioso fica um aquário de malawis ou tangas de água doce e pelo menos são fáceis de reproduzir. Mas vai procurando equipamentos na área dos particulares e podes ver algo que te interesse. Compra aos poucos e depois terás o necessário para começar.
Já perdi algum nisto quando montei o aquário da primeira vez numa tentativa de fazer um reef mas os preços começaram a ser proibitivos, então agora optei por peixes da costa que ficam baratos :SbSourire2:  e o equipamento fica o básico.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 2 Tunze turbelle nanostream 6045-160 euros
> Escumador Deltec MCE 300 (mais fraco)-cerca de 170 euros, o MCE 600 era exelente mas o preço é mais alto
> Filtro EHEIM Classic 2211 ligado a um Esterilizador UV Vecton2 200-125 euros
> Calha Solstar 4T5 Produto 215 euros
> Aquecedor Jager 150w
> 
> Ao todo cerca de 690 euros.


As bombas poderiam ser duas Sunsun 3000l/h ou 5000l/h: 50 a 60 euros ambas.
O escumador não há volta a dar, cerca de 200 euros pra cima. Não sei se o MCE300 é suficiente mas se não forem muitos peixes deve dar conta do recado
O filtro Eheim e UVC não é imprescindível e poderá ser adquirido mais tarde se necessário
A calha os tais 215 euros + 4 lâmpadas a 15 euros cada: total 275 euros
O termostato 150W a 200W: uns 20 a 30 euros

Ou seja, 500 e tal euros, no mínimo, para este orçamento alternativo  :SbOk:

----------


## ricardo f

artur estas a falar em relacao ao nano ?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Não o Artur tá a falar para o aquário com 100x50x50
E um nano querias com quais dimensões?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não o Artur tá a falar para o aquário com 100x50x50


Exacto  :SbOk: 

Ricardo, qual o teu orçamento assim por alto?

----------


## ricardo f

para esse de 100x50x50 anda ai nessa casa dos 500 600 mas e caro e 2 os equipamentos fazem muito barulho e isso so tem espaco no meu aquarto na sala nao pois ou ficaria no meio da sala  ou a frente da lareira.

agora andei a ver uns nano e acho que e essa a opcao pois nao tenho experiencia apenas a que vejo aqui e sempre fica mais em cnonta eu tava a pensar nun nano de 60x50x50 completo  essse qual e o vosso orcamento ,vi um nano com uns 50x50x50 por 300 euros e tal mas completo.

obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,




> para esse de 100x50x50 anda ai nessa casa dos 500 600 mas e caro e 2 os equipamentos fazem muito barulho e isso so tem espaco no meu aquarto na sala nao pois ou ficaria no meio da sala  ou a frente da lareira.


Para esse aqua realmente fica um pouco apertado o orçamento... não esquecendo que falta o custo da rocha viva, que é bem cara, entre os 10 e 15 euros o kilo... e recomenda-se cerca de 10 a 20% de rocha viva... se bem que poderás ir colocando aos poucos, desde que seja rocha já maturada

em relação ao barulho, as bombas realmente fazem algum.. no meu nano, apesar de estar na cozinha, costumo desligar as bombas das 00:00 as 08:00, se bem que tenho um filtro de mochila aquaclear sempre ligado, para manter alguma circulação e oxigenação da água. este filtro é super silencioso, acho que uma opção para aquários no quarto...




> agora andei a ver uns nano e acho que e essa a opcao pois nao tenho experiencia apenas a que vejo aqui e sempre fica mais em cnonta eu tava a pensar nun nano de 60x50x50 completo  essse qual e o vosso orcamento ,vi um nano com uns 50x50x50 por 300 euros e tal mas completo.
> 
> obrigado


esse de 60x50x50 já é bastante jeitoso, e se preferires mais comprido, por exemplo 80x45x45 ou 100x40x40, têm aprox. a mesma capacidade.
em termos de orçamento, possivelmente dará para baixar no escumador e na iluminação. acho que há uns escumadores a 100 euros  e pouco, ou até mesmo entre 75 a 100, em segunda mão, que provavelmente dão para esse volume de 150 litros. na iluminação se fizeres uma calha DIY, por exemplo com aquelas calhas no AKI, Leroy M., etc, possivelmente consegue-se a metade ou menos do preço duma calha comercial, tipo entre os 50 a 100 euros.

com este novo orçamento, para esse aquário, pelas minhas contas baixa para os 300 e tal euros...  :SbOk:

----------


## ricardo f

muito OBRIGADO ARTUR E OS OUTROS TODOS QUE ME AJUDARAM


A MINHA OPCAO VAI SER MESMO O NANO .
 :SbSourire24:

----------

